# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  كتاب الطبخ سراريد للشيف خلود عتيق

## kassandra

مرحبا أخواتي

بغيت أعرف عن كتاب الطبخ سراريد للشيف الإماراتية خلود عتيق لأني سألت عن هذا الكتاب وعرفت إنه موجود بس في أبوظبي يا ريت إذا وحده من الأخوات في أبوظبي توفره لي وتخبرني بسعره ورسوم التوصيل 
وأنا في انتظار ردودكم ؛؛؛
في وداعة الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## روح.الامارات

ينقل للقسم المناسب

----------

